# Insurance is a lie.



## Micky468 (Sep 23, 2015)

Recently did some research here in IL. Only coverage that will cover/supplement you while on the uber platform during periods 2 and 3 is a commercial policy. I had been looking into several other policies after I was in an accident and made a few calls. Metromile isn't a scam, but they definitely make you think you get coverage while doing uber in the advertisements. Liberty mutual also does not cover you. I hadn't seen a message like this yet and just wanted to spread the word.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

You may want to read my post on this thread.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/personal-auto-policies-do-not-cover-uber-drivers.36958/

I am looking for a commercial auto policy for collision, comprehensive, underinsured motorist, rental, insurance that covers MY EXPENSES in an at-fault accident. This insurance should cover my personal driving, too.

Liberty Mutual will sell me a "liability only" policy for my personal driving. I have the quote and the agent is quite aware I will drive for Uber.

JM2cW


----------

